# Diamond Maltese



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I know many members are looking for a new pup....

Just wanted to point out that Diamond Maltese has new puppies available:

http://diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

There are some really cute Diamond babies on SM!! In addition, Mr. Tran is super nice!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, the little girl for $3500 is darling, such a cute face!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i love diamond maltese!! but of course i'm a bit biased LOL :blush:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know Mr. Tran but from what I've heard, he sounds like a sweetheart! Plus he has some gorgeous Malts! Remy, Mimi and Dolicina (sic?)...are just 3 of his that come to mind who are stunning! I'm sure there are others on here too, but their names escape me right now. He's become of my favorite breeders.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 1 2010, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880334


> I know many members are looking for a new pup....
> 
> Just wanted to point out that Diamond Maltese has new puppies available:
> 
> ...


Are we sure these are updated? I've been watching this page for a little while and haven't noticed it change. Plus it says "Christmas Puppies Now Available" on top and most of the puppies (judging from DOB) would be about 4.5 months+ by now..

Just assumed this wasn't up to date based on my 'detective work' lol.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 1 2010, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880445


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 1 2010, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880334





> I know many members are looking for a new pup....
> 
> Just wanted to point out that Diamond Maltese has new puppies available:
> 
> ...


Are we sure these are updated? I've been watching this page for a little while and haven't noticed it change. Plus it says "Christmas Puppies Now Available" on top and most of the puppies (judging from DOB) would be about 4.5 months+ by now..

Just assumed this wasn't up to date based on my 'detective work' lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe that the ones at the bottom are new. I don't remember seeing the ones at the very bottom last time I looked


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love Diamond dolls!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup, the bottom ones are new!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i am in love with the last puppy on the right :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I know CH Diamond Fancy Rock had a litter born the 2nd week in Jan. The litter was born a week before I visited last..........I saw him Jan 22. So those pups will be 12 weeks in mid April. I don't know what other young litters he has already or is expecting.

Also on his website under the "champions" you can look at the pedigrees and the show photos of some of the parents.

FYI- Usually Show potentials are kept by a breeder until their bite is analyzed and other show "musts" are determined ,
this is usually around 6 months give or take a month or so. Sometimes they know right away that a pup is pet quality it all depends. Mr Tran shows a lot. Also he is going to be at the Nationals. I am not sure which of his dogs will be coming.

Not all of his pups are on this website and some lady friend of his does the website, not him. I see that 2 pups are the same pup pix ( a mistake) and that one say its a female and called Him or he in the verbiage ( another error)? 
Call Mr Du Van Tran and ask about what you want specifically. His pups are much more attractive than they are on his website............

he needs one of Shinemore's photographers LOL.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That tiny little girl for 3500 is cute as a button


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 2 2010, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880571


> Call Mr Du Van Tran and ask about what you want specifically. His pups are much more attractive than they are on his website............
> 
> he needs one of Shinemore's photographers LOL.[/B]


agreed. mr. tran's photos of the pups do not represent what they really look like in person! his photography skills are not good at all!! hehe


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwww......new babies!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love this doll baby from Diamond Maltese. 

She was sold to someone else by the time I was ready to buy my pup, but I love her look!

[attachment=61460:diamond.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 2 2010, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880626


> I love this doll baby from Diamond Maltese.
> 
> She was sold to someone else by the time I was ready to buy my pup, but I love her look!
> 
> [attachment=61460:diamond.jpg][/B]


My goodness -she is GORGEOUS!!! Whoever has her is very lucky.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 2 2010, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880626


> I love this doll baby from Diamond Maltese.
> 
> She was sold to someone else by the time I was ready to buy my pup, but I love her look!
> 
> [attachment=61460:diamond.jpg][/B]


I can see why, what a CUTIE!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That $3000 girl born on Sept 3 is my favorite. She has such a sweet face!! :wub: :wub: :wub: And that little $2000 male (bottom left) born on Sept 18 is a little doll, too.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Being a Diamond owner I say you cant go wrong with a puppy from them. Spanky is the most awsometastic dog ever.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Feb 26 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890843


> Being a Diamond owner I say you cant go wrong with a puppy from them. Spanky is the most awsometastic dog ever.[/B]


This is my first post, however I got a lot of help from SM members through messages. Thank you all! I just bought the 9/3 puppy, my first Maltese! I'm very excited. I'll get him Tuesday night. I originally wanted the 9/18 but I spoke with them a lot about personality and they felt the other one was better for me. He doesn't look that great online but they sent me some other pictures and he's a cutie. I'm sure I would have been happy with either of them. Now I have to figure out what to get for his arrival.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Chalex @ Feb 27 2010, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890965


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Feb 26 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890843





> Being a Diamond owner I say you cant go wrong with a puppy from them. Spanky is the most awsometastic dog ever.[/B]


This is my first post, however I got a lot of help from SM members through messages. Thank you all! I just bought the 9/3 puppy, my first Maltese! I'm very excited. I'll get him Tuesday night. I originally wanted the 9/18 but I spoke with them a lot about personality and they felt the other one was better for me. He doesn't look that great online but they sent me some other pictures and he's a cutie. I'm sure I would have been happy with either of them. Now I have to figure out what to get for his arrival.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh congrats! I didn't get a chance to tell you yet, but they both sounded super to me. So is this the cuddly one or the happy one? 

For anyone considering Diamond Maltese...What is there not to like about Diamond Maltese? It's all Marcris!! And Du gives puppies to Joyce all the time as presents, so sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Chalex @ Feb 27 2010, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890965


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Feb 26 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890843





> Being a Diamond owner I say you cant go wrong with a puppy from them. Spanky is the most awsometastic dog ever.[/B]


This is my first post, however I got a lot of help from SM members through messages. Thank you all! I just bought the 9/3 puppy, my first Maltese! I'm very excited. I'll get him Tuesday night. I originally wanted the 9/18 but I spoke with them a lot about personality and they felt the other one was better for me. He doesn't look that great online but they sent me some other pictures and he's a cutie. I'm sure I would have been happy with either of them. Now I have to figure out what to get for his arrival.
[/B][/QUOTE]
He looks adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations and :Welcome 1: Everyone seems to love their Diamonds and they are so cute. How exciting. Are you going to pick him up or is he being shipped? How far away are you? Can't wait to see him. You can check some older posts to see what you need for a new baby. Probably in the introductions section where people have asked that, you'll find a list. Take lots of pictures!!
Good luck!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Chalex @ Feb 27 2010, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890965


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Feb 26 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890843





> Being a Diamond owner I say you cant go wrong with a puppy from them. Spanky is the most awsometastic dog ever.[/B]


This is my first post, however I got a lot of help from SM members through messages. Thank you all! I just bought the 9/3 puppy, my first Maltese! I'm very excited. I'll get him Tuesday night. I originally wanted the 9/18 but I spoke with them a lot about personality and they felt the other one was better for me. He doesn't look that great online but they sent me some other pictures and he's a cutie. I'm sure I would have been happy with either of them. Now I have to figure out what to get for his arrival.
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW WEE!!! Congratulations!!! This is so exciting!! Do you have an xpen, a bed, pee pee pads, food/water bowls toys, brush/comb, baby wash cloths. It seems endless in the beginning, but a lot of this are one time purchases...
Oh, what about a name! .....guess you should wait and see his personality for yourself first....oh how exciting...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Another SM baby, Oh Boy. He sure is cute. Bet you can't wait til Tues.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Feb 28 2010, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891246


> Another SM baby, Oh Boy. He sure is cute. Bet you can't wait til Tues. [/B]


Yes, I'm very excited! I got the "happy" one and I'll take lots of pictures. He is being shipped across the country. I'm a little nervous but I'm sure he'll be fine. I bought all of the above except the xpen. I wasn't sure I'd need one but I'm starting to wish I had one for his arrival.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Chalex @ Feb 28 2010, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891387


> QUOTE (Lynda @ Feb 28 2010, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891246





> Another SM baby, Oh Boy. He sure is cute. Bet you can't wait til Tues. [/B]


Yes, I'm very excited! I got the "happy" one and I'll take lots of pictures. He is being shipped across the country. I'm a little nervous but I'm sure he'll be fine. I bought all of the above except the xpen. I wasn't sure I'd need one but I'm starting to wish I had one for his arrival.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am very excited for you. arty: 
You might like the lightweight pens from Seabreeze Maltese. I spent a lot of money on overly expensive pens.... and ended up liking the Seabreeze ones best...... as they are so portable, easy to reconfigure, and reasonably priced. 

http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com/Seabreeze_products.html


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880341


> Ahhhh, the little girl for $3500 is darling, such a cute face!!![/B]



Diane, I am with you . . she is soo adorable . . .


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is my favorite diamond:
Sorry, I couldn't resist. Congratulations to Chalex and your new arrival.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats chalex! please post pics when you receive him!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

There is a female born Sept 16, 2009 and a male born Sept. 16, 2009 each standing by the big gold piggy....both with sire Ch. Cara Mia Diamond Businessman..........but help me out here.............both seem to be the exact same picture to my old eyes....or am I crazy???


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 1 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891714


> There is a female born Sept 16, 2009 and a male born Sept. 16, 2009 each standing by the big gold piggy....both with sire Ch. Cara Mia Diamond Businessman..........but help me out here.............both seem to be the exact same picture to my old eyes....or am I crazy???   [/B]


someone said somewhere (this thread or another..can't remember) that there was a mistake and one picture was posted for both puppies. She said that the breeder isn't the one who maintains the site so whoever does his site for him made the mistake.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Mar 1 2010, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891719


> QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 1 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891714





> There is a female born Sept 16, 2009 and a male born Sept. 16, 2009 each standing by the big gold piggy....both with sire Ch. Cara Mia Diamond Businessman..........but help me out here.............both seem to be the exact same picture to my old eyes....or am I crazy???   [/B]


someone said somewhere (this thread or another..can't remember) that there was a mistake and one picture was posted for both puppies. She said that the breeder isn't the one who maintains the site so whoever does his site for him made the mistake.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahhhh.....thanks. I was doing like a double take on that picture. Appreciate you taking time to let me know I am not crazy. :biggrin:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Awww Congrats


----------

